# Gas or Electric



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We are looking to get a new cooker. At the moment we have a electric cooker. I definitely want a gas hob but I'm unsure whether or not to get a gas or electric.

As far as DH is concerned we are going for gas but I am still a little unsure.

So I just wondered what everyone else had and how they find it? I'm only asking because most people I have spoken to have electric so I was wondering if there is anyone left out there that has gas    If so do you find they take a long time to cook things?

Thanks all

xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Having used both I prefer electric (fan assisted) as the heat tends to be more even and that is what I would go for but, like you, prefer a gas hob.

I have no idea which is the more economical though!!

Chux xx


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

I would go with gas hob and electric oven, then you get the best of both. We have all electric as there is no gas supply in our village and the electric hob drives me potty, so hard to control compared with gas.

kx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

GAS.... most definitely for a hob. I've had halogen and induction but would now always have gas.

Electric for an oven and one that has different options for cooking. Too be honest, I've not seen a gas oven for years, no one I know has one. 

Not that I do much cooking. DH does 99% of it   

Cozy


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Definately gas hob and electric oven.  Electric is better is you like baking as the temp is more even.  I really miss our gas hob  

Bx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Ahhhh thank you everyone   

Although we ended up with a complete gas as that is what DH wanted and he has agreed that if I don't like it we can get a new one    

Thanks again
xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I had an electric cooker and hob in my last flat. It worked fine for me and I got used to it in no time. However, I have now moved in to a house that has a gas hob and an elextric cooker. The hob is fine and I'm OK with gas, but the cooker is completely different to my last one even though they are both electric! My chips take about an hour before the crisp up! If I had a choice I would have gas as they are all the same! Happy shopping!

K x


----------

